
In the News: A BGP Hijacking Technical Post-Mortem - alg2000
https://www.bishopfox.com/blog/2017/01/in-the-news-a-bgp-hijacking-technical-post-mortem/
======
walrus01
What this tells me is that there is nobody with a clue with enable on the
routers at omantel. Basic filtering and verification of the prefix
announcements they were receiving from Iran would have prevented this.

The Iranians are just doing what any autocratic regime will do, so their
actions should he unsurprising and expected well in advance.

~~~
packetized
just as unsurprisingly, bishop fox points the blame at the BGP protocol
instead of at the netops at omantel.

from rfc4277 import bcp as clue

